# Amplifier Feet Directed 500 - Circa 1999



## safe d (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Hope we are having a productive and sane lockdown.

I have recently added a 600d to my Directed 500.

I did plan to mount them laying down in a false floor. However, as I only have a small car (2005 MINI Cooper S),
and given my limited skill level, I think I am going to mount on the rear seats.

This also helps to allow use of the necessary extended luggage space obtained, by dropping the rear seats.

As the amps will be on show, and mounted vertically instead of horizontally, I would like to get the 2 feet replaced / repaired 
(pics attached).

Anyone have any ideas where I can get this done? Based in UK by the way.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Take a good one off and have someone 3D print them with extras to spare. That's if you can't locate some. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Grab some flat 3/4" brackets, or even simple aluminum 3/4" barstock, from your local hardware store and use a bench grinder (if you have one or buy a cheap one from HF if you need an excuse to do so) or simply use a hacksaw and a hand file to make them your self...drill a couple holes in the right place using the old feet for templates and your DONE. 

If you want to paint the new ones black to match the old ones, do it... OR you could make 4 new ones in unpainted aluminum and have all the new silver feet contrast the black amp.

Wouldn't take more then 90 minutes even with hand tools. With power tools, it could be done in 30 minutes tops.

Just my .02


----------

